# IDIC / Sh'Ran ? Dipper



## skiprat (Jan 10, 2010)

I promised someone here that I'd make him a Star Trek pen but I decided not to do another Enterprise. I hope he like this one instead. I had to take a bit of 'artistic liberty' to get the theme. It may not make sense to a non-Trekkie. I'm not and had to Google loads of Trekkie sites for inspiration
I will not become a Trekkie
I will not become a Trekkie
I will not become a Trekkie !!!:tongue:

I like it, so if he doesn't, then it'll go in my collection:biggrin: This will *definately *be the last of the ST theme:wink:


----------



## gwisher (Jan 10, 2010)

wow very nice.  You sure have some artistic abilities


----------



## jimofsanston (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey that is fantastic. I am still waiting for something special too.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 10, 2010)

Steven, I have no earthly idea how you come up with these but each one is outta this world...


----------



## tseger (Jan 10, 2010)

Steven, man, you are amazing! I hate star treck, but I love the pens it has inspired you to create. Outstanding work!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 10, 2010)

That looks great Steven! Wish I had some of your skills.


----------



## Papa Bear (Jan 10, 2010)

Not a Trekkie,but that looks awesome!


----------



## VisExp (Jan 10, 2010)

skiprat said:


> I will not become a Trekkie
> I will not become a Trekkie
> I will not become a Trekkie !!!



LOL.  With all the research you've done, you're now more of a Trekkie than most Trekkies :biggrin:

Beautiful pen Steven!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 10, 2010)

You're right!  You will not become one.  You are already are!!  One cool dipper my friend.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 10, 2010)

skiprat said:


> I promised someone here that I'd make him a Star Trek pen but I decided not to do another Enterprise. I hope he like this one instead. I had to take a bit of 'artistic liberty' to get the theme. It may not make sense to a non-Trekkie. I'm not and had to Google loads of Trekkie sites for inspiration
> I will not become a Trekkie
> I will not become a Trekkie
> I will not become a Trekkie !!!:tongue:
> ...



If he don't like it -  I do - I'll take it.. Wow 

BTW, I used to watch ST, but not a Trekkie... 
Shatner over acted, 
Stewart was over qualified... and his number 1 was miscast.. never fit the role for me..
Don't even remember who the lady captain was, but by then had lost interest in the series...
Watched all of the movies... they further far fetched as they progressed...


----------



## gvanweerd (Jan 10, 2010)

your a in"pen"ation to us all! :biggrin:


----------



## PR_Princess (Jan 10, 2010)

skiprat said:


> I will not become a Trekkie
> I will not become a Trekkie
> I will not become a Trekkie !!!:tongue:



Can we talk about this???? :biggrin:


Amazing and beautiful Steven! The IDIC pen is absolutely  perfect!! 

No worries about him *not* liking it!!! :wink:


----------



## skiprat (Jan 10, 2010)

TellicoTurning said:


> BTW, I used to watch ST, but not a Trekkie...
> Shatner over acted,
> Stewart was over qualified... and his number 1 was miscast.. never fit the role for me..
> Don't even remember who the lady captain was, but by then had lost interest in the series...
> Watched all of the movies... they further far fetched as they progressed...


 

LOL, you are braver than me Chuck:biggrin: I believe people have been tazered or phasered or something for saying less !!

Thanks for the comments:biggrin:
Here are the 2 images I based it on....


----------



## jbostian (Jan 10, 2010)

Very cool pen.

Jamie


----------



## altaciii (Jan 10, 2010)

Steven,
You never cease to amaze the masses.  Beautiful pen and a great idea.
Me thinks you are a closet trekkie.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 10, 2010)

Skip, you're not a trekkie and I'm not a Dr. Who fan,(nudge nudge wink wink) either way that's a beauty of a dipper. 











time to step out of the closet Steven.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 10, 2010)

Man that is gorgeous. I am a Trekkie (older stuff mainly) and proud of it.


----------



## LEAP (Jan 11, 2010)

Some Folks take this Star Trek stuff a little to far.
Have you ever seen Charlie's dog?


----------



## CSue (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow!  You just never cease to amaze me!  I really love the way you made the dip pen.


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 11, 2010)

An astonishing pen.  Do you use a metal lathe to make your pens?


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 11, 2010)

That's really sweet Steve!  I love every element about it.  You are a Trek head!!!  Now you must make a pen like that Romulan mining ship in the new movie.


----------



## timcbs (Jan 11, 2010)

Job well done...


----------



## khogan16 (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow is that nice.. Rally nice job there.


----------



## markgum (Jan 11, 2010)

that is one sweet pen. I ask for more ST pens...


----------



## Bree (Jan 11, 2010)

WOW!  That is waycool!  A 10!!


----------



## hewunch (Jan 11, 2010)

bitshird said:


> Skip, you're not a trekkie and I'm not a Dr. Who fan,(nudge nudge wink wink) either way that's a beauty of a dipper.
> time to step out of the closet Steven.


ahem... the term for a Dr. Who fan is a Whovian :biggrin::wink:


----------



## Ligget (Jan 11, 2010)

That pen is fantastic Steve, I`m sure he will love it!


----------

